# COUNSELLING



## raphaela (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi girls
just wondering if anyone can recommend a good counsellor in the Aberdeen area. Is it necessary to have a gp referral?
Would really appreciate any advice
thanks!


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello,

It may be worth checking the British Association for Counselling and Psychotherapy website or the United Kingdom Council for psychotherapy and see if there is anyone listed in your area. There is also a specialist infertility counselling organisation but I am sorry to say I don not know the correct name of it - but some of theother members may know. 
It is worth calling a few counsellors and then you could choose to go and see one who feels right to you. I wouldn't think that you need a GP referral letter.


----------

